# Length of AC70 filter



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

To anyone that has an Aquaclear 70, can you tell me the length it takes horizontally, I need to know if i have enough room for it in my aquarium with the other fitlers present. Thanks in advance.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Side to side, about 9 inches...



zfarsh said:


> To anyone that has an Aquaclear 70, can you tell me the length it takes horizontally, I need to know if i have enough room for it in my aquarium with the other fitlers present. Thanks in advance.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

thanks bro, can you confirm for sure it is less than 9.5", as thats all the space i have. Thanks


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

8 5/16" and it's sis 



zfarsh said:


> thanks bro, can you confirm for sure it is less than 9.5", as thats all the space i have. Thanks


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

thanks so much, really appreciate this.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

No problem 



zfarsh said:


> thanks so much, really appreciate this.


----------

